# Which one is incorrect?



## JetFixxxer (Feb 21, 2019)

Received my components from Tadya today. (4th time I place an order an next day post a coupon) The 4PDT switch doesn't fit the PCB. 

I set the switch back to show what's happening.  Was looking forward to completing this.


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2019)

Is that the Twin Face?    And is that a 4PDT footswitch?

The board was designed for a 4PDT _toggle_ switch, not footswitch, but I was actually under the impression that they had similar pin spacing.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 21, 2019)

Robert said:


> Is that the Twin Face?    And is that a 4PDT footswitch?
> 
> The board was designed for a 4PDT _toggle_ switch, not footswitch, but I was actually under the impression that they had similar pin spacing.



That's a stomp... I wanted to be able to switch between them without bending over.. I'm lazy that way  
I was under the impression that they had the same spacing as well.  Oh well.


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2019)

You could relocate the stomp switch and hard wire it.

The spacing is sooo close on those footprints...   It looks like if the holes were slightly larger it would fit.   I'm going to put a 4PDT footswitch on order so I can take a closer look.


----------



## Robert (Feb 22, 2019)

Can you compare the lugs of the 4PDT to a 3PDT footswitch?    I'm curious to know if they line up.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 22, 2019)

Robert said:


> Can you compare the lugs of the 4PDT to a 3PDT footswitch?    I'm curious to know if they line up.



Unfortunately I won't be able to as I solder my last switch to the breakout board last night.  I could overlay another breakout board over the Twinface PCB.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 22, 2019)

seems like using the footswitch for the toggle will also increase the distance between the pcb and the enclosure -- won't that be an issue for any pots mounted on the pcb?  I might consider putting the footswitch by the bypass and running wires up to the pcb it that is the case.


----------



## Robert (Feb 22, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> Unfortunately I won't be able to as I solder my last switch to the breakout board last night.  I could overlay another breakout board over the Twinface PCB.



That's cool, no problem.  I've got both varieties of 4PDT on the way so I can check it out.    Hopefully I can modify the pattern enough to accommodate both types of switch.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 22, 2019)

zgrav said:


> seems like using the footswitch for the toggle will also increase the distance between the pcb and the enclosure -- won't that be an issue for any pots mounted on the pcb?  I might consider putting the footswitch by the bypass and running wires up to the pcb it that is the case.



I just solder extension onto the pots. The extension I usually use are the legs of larger capacitors.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Feb 24, 2019)

I did put the breakout board over the pcb and they don't align.


----------



## Robert (Feb 24, 2019)

Yep I see that the footprint on the PCB is different, I'm curious if the switches themselves are spaced differently or if this is just a poorly designed component pattern.

3PDT toggles and footswitches have the same pin spacing, so I suspect that 4PDTs might be the same and it's just the component pattern that is slightly out of alignment.   I know 4PDT toggle switches will fit, but I've never tried a 4PDT footswitch.

Will know soon.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Dec 2, 2019)

waking up a old thread...did anybody ever find where to get a 4PDT footswitch that fits the PCB spacing on the twin face board ? have a couple 4PDT switches I had on hand from tayda but lugs don't quite fit the PCB....


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 2, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> waking up a old thread...did anybody ever find where to get a 4PDT footswitch that fits the PCB spacing on the twin face board ? have a couple 4PDT switches I had on hand from tayda but lugs don't quite fit the PCB....


I didn't look further into it. I just went with the toggle switch.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Dec 3, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> I didn't look further into it. I just went with the toggle switch.


thanks, did you use one from tayda?


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 3, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> thanks, did you use one from tayda?


If I recall I think I did.


----------

